# Dull images on transfers



## prodigy222 (Jan 26, 2014)

so I tried pressing 45 secs 400 degrees light pressure, then 357 degrees 2 minutes heavy pressure, and finally 2 minutes 400 degrees heavy press and the images are still coming out dull on my iphone case transfers. I printed the images on a epson c88+ and the image looks okay, its using more red ink but it looks good, but the color stays on the sublimation paper. I bought some sublimation ink on amazon and it had really good reviews it had some brand one it when I got it that said Jet something I dont have it with me. Someone help

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transfer-pa...939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33898cfebb

Thats the link for the paper used

Now the link for the ink

http://www.amazon.com/Anti-UV-Subli...id=1395109294&sr=8-3&keywords=sublimation+ink

Can you tell me what im doing wrong

I have a CIS on the epson c88+ and im using a gecko heat press. Tell me what to do. I print the iphone cases with the image facing up, then the white part of the aluminum case facing down. Tell me what to do to make the images come out as best as possible and the transfers work. Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

The ink is probably the problem. I would contact the seller and ask for a color profile to load in your system to help it some, but unfortunately you probably will not get much better results with that ink and paper set-up.


----------



## prodigy222 (Jan 26, 2014)

How would a make a profile? and the images come out good enough, but what type of paper should i use with what heat settings


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

To make your own ICC profiles, you need some special hardware and software. Google for "SpyderPrint"
Without an ICC your printer/computer do not know how to mix the inks to get the colours you are wanting. Without it you are printing blind. It is not really an optional extra. If your suplier cannot give you one then you can get one made for you for around £25

Pressing wise for a phone aluminium, you would want 200 degrees C for one minute.

Be careful ttying to save too much money on your transfer papers, too many people do this and then come on forums complaining that they aren't getting good prints.


----------



## prodigy222 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok but what about the problem of the dull? Is that cuz of the Icc profile. There can I get it done


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You need to search for "custom ICC profile" on Google or Ebay ... if there is a service which mentions sublimation then go for this one, as they'll have a better understanding of what you need.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

make sure there's no film on the aluminum. message me I'll send you something to try. good luck uncletee.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

prodigy222 said:


> so I tried pressing 45 secs 400 degrees light pressure, then 357 degrees 2 minutes heavy pressure, and finally 2 minutes 400 degrees heavy press and the images are still coming out dull on my iphone case transfers. I printed the images on a epson c88+ and the image looks okay, its using more red ink but it looks good, but the color stays on the sublimation paper. I bought some sublimation ink on amazon and it had really good reviews it had some brand one it when I got it that said Jet something I dont have it with me. Someone help
> 
> Transfer Paper Dye Sublimation 100 Sheets | eBay
> 
> ...


Make sure you are printing on the "bright white" side of the paper. Sublimation paper has a dull side and a bright white side. The bright white side has a "catch and release" feature. It 'catches' the ink from the printer and 'releases' onto the substrate with the heat process.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

I would try the Beaver Tex HR paper it costs almost 3x what you paid but it really makes a difference. The ICC profile is a huge problem too.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

WalkingZombie said:


> Make sure you are printing on the "bright white" side of the paper. Sublimation paper has a dull side and a bright white side. The bright white side has a "catch and release" feature. It 'catches' the ink from the printer and 'releases' onto the substrate with the heat process.


Be careful with this advice, as it isn't true that all sublimation papers have a brighter side to print on ... I've used sublimation papers where the duller side is the one with the print surface coating.
It is more common/universal that the stickier side is the one to print on, though you may need to lick your fingers to work out which one that is.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

pisquee said:


> Be careful with this advice, as it isn't true that all sublimation papers have a brighter side to print on ... I've used sublimation papers where the duller side is the one with the print surface coating.
> It is more common/universal that the stickier side is the one to print on, though you may need to lick your fingers to work out which one that is.


What paper are you talking about so that everyone will know?

It is common that most sublimation paper has the bright side for the printing side. Is this a UK vs US thing maybe? You know how everything we both do is opposite.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> What paper are you talking about so that everyone will know?
> 
> It is common that most sublimation paper has the bright side for the printing side. Is this a UK vs US thing maybe? You know how everything we both do is opposite.




Since they drive their cars on the opposite side make sense they would use the opposite side of the sub paper too.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Coldenhove's JetCol HighSpeed is brighter on the non-printing side (I don't know about the rest of their range of papers.)
Inktec's paper is equally bright/white on both sides, but the printing side is glossy
Both, however still go with the sticky side being for printing.


----------

